# Arm Coolers in the Heat and Sun?



## Geoffersonspin (Feb 12, 2010)

Does anyone use arm coolers or "sun sleeves" in the blistering heat of summer? Right now it's hot (95-105F daily) and sunny. I've just learned of these products that look like arm warmers but are more of a base layer that also have high UPF ratings to block the sun. Does anyone else use them in extreme heat and find they work well? I know they will work well for the sun, but do they add any heat by having the sleeves on? 

For example: 
http://www.amazon.com/Pearl-Izumi-Sun-Sleeve-Shirt/dp/B002KW3I1Y/ref=pd_sim_sg_1


----------



## King Arthur (Nov 13, 2009)

*arm warmers*

I used them for the first time in the hotter than hell hundred last year. This year I use them for cycling even in conditions that are > 95 degrees, personally I think they help. It also helps to keep skin cancer down due to sun exposure.


----------



## Allez Rouge (Jan 1, 1970)

I don't have those myself, but I have two friends here that do (here = Alabama, so we know "extreme heat"). Both say they really do work as advertised. While underway, they provide a cooling effect as the perspiration the arm coolers wick away from your skin evaporates. Both also say they can get a little warm when you stop, which is to be expected. But they wear them even on the hottest days, which I cannot imagine they'd do if they were uncomfortable.

Several times, I've thought about ordering a pair. Haven't done so yet.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

It hasn't really been that hot here yet (along the SoCal coast.) But due to years of riding, I've got some "hot spots" on my arms that bear watching. I've been using a long sleeve white base layer under a short sleeve jersey and even on a pretty warm day it's acceptable. Like Allez says, warm when stopped but the wicking/evaporative thing works while moving.

I'm definitely considering the Bontrager "arm coolers" (yeah, I work for a Trek dealer).


----------



## malanb (Oct 26, 2009)

yes, they proctect me against the sun. I didnt before but I did get sun burns


----------



## Geoffersonspin (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks for the info so far. My dad has issues with skin cancers after spending too much time in the sun without sunblock as a kid and I would rather avoid that issue in case it is hereditary. Not having to put sunblock on my arms and also being able to stay nice and cool would be amazing in the summer. 

I'm finding a few good deals on amazon for some sleeves, but I may have semi-awkward sizing. I'm 6'4" and 160lbs so I have long skinny arms. Definitely want something that is 1) long enough, and 2) tight enough. Just throwing that out there if anyone has any specific recommendations.


----------



## roscoe (Mar 9, 2010)

they also make them in white, if you want them to work about a million times better than black ones


----------



## Allez Rouge (Jan 1, 1970)

roscoe said:


> they also make them in white, if you want them to work about a million times better than black ones


I didn't click the link in the OP, so I'm surprised they even make the things in black ...!?! The two friends I mentioned both own white ones.


----------



## JoelS (Aug 25, 2008)

A resounding YES! As soon as it's warm enough that I don't need arm warmers or sleeves, I'm wearing those white coolers. They keep me just warm enough when it's cool, and protect my arms from the sun (and my tattoo), and absolutely help with the heat. 

I was skeptical at first. But they don't cost much so it was worth a shot. I was pleasantly surprised to find they work as advertised.


----------



## PoorCyclist (Oct 14, 2010)

I havn't seen other cyclist wear one. But my arms are shades darker than other riders so I don't need any extra tan.

I use the Zoot arm cooler made for Triathalons.. and I've had good luck with Tri gears like skull caps too.

They also stop your arm getting too cold when you start in the morning and then blocks the heat at noon. But starting this month I'll wear them because of the sun protection. I can put SPF 50 sunscreen and see my arm darken after the ride, but not with the arm sleeves.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Geoffersonspin said:


> I'm finding a few good deals on amazon for some sleeves, but I may have semi-awkward sizing. I'm 6'4" and 160lbs so I have long skinny arms. Definitely want something that is 1) long enough, and 2) tight enough. Just throwing that out there if anyone has any specific recommendations.


I'm 6'5", 165 pounds with super skinny, super long arms. The Pearl Izumi, medium size arm coolers fit perfectly - the right length, and tight enough. The light fabric and stretchiness of the PI arm coolers really helps fit. The large size were really long - not sure who they would fit without rolling the ends. I got mine at REI, so that I could try them on in the store, and they were well worth full retail price. By contrast the regular Craft arm warmers in size *SMALL* manage to be both too short and too loose at the same time - which gives you some idea of my arm proportion.

I tend to use mine as lightweight arm warmers when it is chilly in the am, but not cold. I keep them on as long as I can to reduce sun issues, but generally take them off or roll them down when it gets hot or on climbs. I need max cooling in the heat or when working hard, and don't want any extra clothing, so I guess I don't buy into the arm cooler thing despite owning a pair. I also take off the "head cooler" in the same circumstances. I apply SPF 35-50 liberally before setting off.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

I see you linked to the Pearl Izumi ones on amazon - those are the ones they I have, but in white. As others have mentioned black would be a dumb move.


----------



## squareslinky (Aug 13, 2009)

I have the Peral Izumi. There is a guy I ride with that has the Zoot coolers. He wears them every time I see him. 

http://www.amazon.com/Zoot-Sports-U...r_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=apparel&qid=1308937480&sr=8-1


----------



## GetReal (Jul 26, 2010)

Not that model but I do wear a base layer on warm to hot days up mountain roads. Sounds crazy but they do wonders as far as bug protection. Ride partners think I'm crazy but it makes a huge difference in comfort and not much of a difference as far as heat.


----------



## tbsurf (Apr 15, 2010)

I wear the white Capo arm skins in hot weather. They work well, as they help to cool by wicking and evaporation. The Capo are very nice - and they stay in place. On sale here:
http://www.realcyclist.com/capo-arm-skin


----------



## thedago (Sep 30, 2009)

i have those exact ones in white- you dont really notice the increased heat until you take them off..


----------



## roscoe (Mar 9, 2010)

http://www.runningwarehouse.com/descpage-PISS.html# 

http://www.runningwarehouse.com/descpage-NBMIFAS.html#


----------



## Wood Devil (Apr 30, 2011)

I used them for the first time this year. I've been out in the really hot and humid stuff, and while I haven't noticed my arms being cooler, they don't make me any hotter, either. So they do their job of blocking the sun, and keeping my arm tan even -- no more of the pale hands, black arms, pale body thing.


----------



## Geoffersonspin (Feb 12, 2010)

ukbloke said:


> I'm 6'5", 165 pounds with super skinny, super long arms. The Pearl Izumi, medium size arm coolers fit perfectly - the right length, and tight enough. .


Thank you so much. You sound like you are built just like me and I was concerned about which size. Mediums it is!


----------



## Geoffersonspin (Feb 12, 2010)

roscoe said:


> http://www.runningwarehouse.com/descpage-PISS.html#


Good find! Thanks for the link. Went ahead and bought the white PI sleeves in medium. Running Warehouse there is $2 cheaper than amazon and comes with free 2day UPS air shipping. Can't beat that!


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

I'd never heard of such a product until I went to Defeet 30 minutes ago to get a pair of wool armskins (my favorite!!) Defeet make a pair called ICE for $45. I love defeet stuff, especially Wollie Boollie socks which double as my winter slippers. Have a look at these:

http://www.defeet.com/product.php?id=551


----------



## roscoe (Mar 9, 2010)

Geoffersonspin said:


> Good find! Thanks for the link. Went ahead and bought the white PI sleeves in medium. Running Warehouse there is $2 cheaper than amazon and comes with free 2day UPS air shipping. Can't beat that!


glad to hear, they're a good operation, I buy a ton of my gear from them!


----------



## mtrider05 (Aug 8, 2009)

roscoe said:


> glad to hear, they're a good operation, I buy a ton of my gear from them!


Agreed, their processing/shipping is second to none.


----------



## siclmn (Feb 7, 2004)

Good find, the running warehouse. I have been searching high and low for arm skins in black. White colors on a bicycle just don't do so well and they look %&*.


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

Huh.
Who'da thunk?
Sooo... why are arm coolers good, but not leg coolers? Aren't you guys getting as much sun on your legs as on your arms? Back of the neck? Thru the slots in your helmet?

I think I'll stick w/ bare skin and sunscreen.


----------



## gamara (May 20, 2002)

roscoe said:


> glad to hear, they're a good operation, I buy a ton of my gear from them!


Thanks for the heads up. Got my order in & they do have good prices on other things too. Rep for you.


----------



## djetelina (Oct 9, 2007)

ukbloke said:


> I'm 6'5", 165 pounds with super skinny, super long arms. The Pearl Izumi, medium size arm coolers fit perfectly - the right length, and tight enough. The light fabric and stretchiness of the PI arm coolers really helps fit. The large size were really long - not sure who they would fit without rolling the ends. I got mine at REI, so that I could try them on in the store, and they were well worth full retail price. By contrast the regular Craft arm warmers in size *SMALL* manage to be both too short and too loose at the same time - which gives you some idea of my arm proportion.
> 
> I tend to use mine as lightweight arm warmers when it is chilly in the am, but not cold. I keep them on as long as I can to reduce sun issues, but generally take them off or roll them down when it gets hot or on climbs. I need max cooling in the heat or when working hard, and don't want any extra clothing, so I guess I don't buy into the arm cooler thing despite owning a pair. I also take off the "head cooler" in the same circumstances. I apply SPF 35-50 liberally before setting off.


Likewise on the tall side. Looking at getting some of the Boure arm coolers: http://www.boure.com/8440.html#sizing 
having had pretty good luck with other Boure stuff in the past. Not to mention the best warranty I know of in the bike clothing biz.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

Hmm, I just got a long-sleeved 2XU compression shirt so I'll see if that also helps with keeping the arms cool. It has the same SPF 50+ and wicking properties of these arm coolers, not sure if the material is the same sort of thing though. I would certainly welcome not having to slather my arms with sunscreen every time I ride.


----------



## wagsea6b (Jun 6, 2006)

I get the sun protection angle but I'm not buying how a tight fitting garment will make you cooler in summer heat. Yes, I understand how wicking works. That's what those little hairs on your arms do to move sweat away from the skin so it can evaporate and cool you.

If arm coolers are the new sliced bread then why isn't every rider in the peloton wearing them? They have a very vested interest in being as cool as possible. (In more ways than one.)

Seems a little fadish to me. 

...and don't get me started on those ridiculous compression socks every age grouper triathlete now sports.


----------



## one-k (Mar 19, 2010)

I use the Pearl Izumi sun sleeve and they work great. I notice a difference when i don't wear my sun sleeve in the Atlanta heat and I don't like the farmer's tan.


----------



## Rogus (Nov 10, 2010)

I get the sun protection concept, but you can't get any cooler from evaporation than the wind on sweaty bare skin. If you're going to wear "arm coolers" all the time why not just wear a lightweight long sleeve jersey and save the cost?


----------



## Tripleblack (Apr 13, 2011)

I have two pairs (one in black and one in white) of the Pear Izumi sun sleeves that the OP linked to. And they defintely do work very well. The black ones don't feel any hotter than the white ones either, in fact I prefer the black ones to the white ones because they hide stains better. Sometimes I'll wipe some of the sweat off of my face with my arm and the sun block will leave a more noticable stain on the white sleeves.


They are actually very comfortable and cool, and in fact I wore the black one to a tail gate at the rose bowl on saturday and decided to wear them instead of having to put sun block on my arms. I had them on from about 10am until about 11 at night (I forgot that I even had them on since they complemented my soccer jersey very well ) and they never once felt uncomfortable.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

I wore my compression jersey yesterday afternoon. I felt neither hotter nor cooler than usual (it was about 38C, so 100F or thereabouts). The advantages of not wearing sunscreen, avoiding direct sunlight, and of the wicking (my body was practically dry when I removed it) were worth taking into account so I'll give it another go on a longer ride and see if it feels cooler or not.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

roscoe said:


> they also make them in white, if you want them to work about a million times better than black ones


I'm not sure why black is even offered. You might as well just put a hair dryer to your arms, same affect.


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

FWIW, A primer on UPF/SPF and associated clothing:
http://www.skincancer.org/sun-protective-clothing.html

Good find on the Pi Sun Sleeves, I need some fresh ones.


----------



## Geoffersonspin (Feb 12, 2010)

For me it's the blocking the sun thing rather than the staying cooler thing. If I stay about the same level coolness but can avoid the sun some it is worth it for me since skin cancer runs in the family. I know I will still get sun on my neck and legs and face, which I will use sunblock for. This just may help things to stay protected a little better. If I can protect 20% of my body more effectively to help avoid skin cancer then I'm going to do it if it doesn't make me hotter or inhibit performance.


----------



## stumpbumper (Jan 22, 2011)

I want to try the PI arm coolers but don't see a size chart. How do you guys know what size to order?

Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## TheMCP (Jun 2, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002KW3I0U

Next to the size selection, there is a "sizing info" link... though I can tell you I went by the advice given in this thread, and at 6' 1" a medium is big / long enough for my arms (mine came today).


----------



## jwp3476 (Jun 22, 2010)

I have had issues with sunscreen over the years and have now gone to white sunscreen sleeves from Custom Sport Sleeves. They may feel hot when you put them on but the perspiration is kept in the sleeves and evaporates from there. My test is how wet my gloves get. They get wringing wet with sunscreen but only damp with the sleeves.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

I am using the CRAFT ones in white here in FL. By body temp is cooler and I feel less excused from the heat. I always have a cool sensation on my arms not, cooling the body.


----------



## Cyclebot81 (Jun 24, 2011)

I don't even use sunscreen and you guys are talking about sleeves?!? I rather just put on some suncreen and spend my money else wear. That's just me.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

Cyclebot81 said:


> I don't even use sunscreen and you guys are talking about sleeves?!? I rather just put on some suncreen and spend my money else wear. That's just me.


So, you don't get sunburn on a 6 hr ride on the open road? (no trees or shade)


----------



## Clipped_in (May 5, 2011)

stumpbumper said:


> I want to try the PI arm coolers but don't see a size chart. How do you guys know what size to order?
> 
> Thanks :thumbsup:


I'm 6'-3" and usually a large/xl kinda guy. The PI mediums were plenty big for me.


----------



## wagsea6b (Jun 6, 2006)

qatarbhoy said:


> I wore my compression jersey yesterday afternoon. I felt neither hotter nor cooler than usual (it was about 38C, so 100F or thereabouts). The advantages of not wearing sunscreen, avoiding direct sunlight, and of the wicking (my body was practically dry when I removed it) were worth taking into account so I'll give it another go on a longer ride and see if it feels cooler or not.


I think the only way you could even come close to accurately testing this would be to wear one arm with a "cooler" and one arm without. 

To try and compare separate rides with and without sleeves you would be competing against memory, varying conditions, etc.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

I don't wear those sleeves in particular but I regularly wear a white long sleeve skin tight base layer that protects me from the sun.. I've found that I'm actually cooler wearing it in bright hot sun than if I just wear a jersey and sun block. Never got burned through it either. I would like to get some leg skins though..


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

wagsea6b said:


> I think the only way you could even come close to accurately testing this would be to wear one arm with a "cooler" and one arm without.
> 
> To try and compare separate rides with and without sleeves you would be competing against memory, varying conditions, etc.


Fair point. However, our weather right now is going to be consistently hot and dry until it becomes intensely hot and unbearably humid at which point riding at night (or possibly right after dawn) is the only real option. If I don't feel utterly beat up and wet through at the end of the ride, I win. :thumbsup:

Also, our best riding routes run north-south, so usually one arm is in direct sunlight and the other shaded by my body: wearing one arm cooler wouldn't work for direct comparisons.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

I also use Sol Skins for arms and knees, from Voler. They work well. The specter of skin cancer looms large in my family, and I've yet to find a sun screen that I like - and I've tried almost all of them.


----------



## jwp3476 (Jun 22, 2010)

For those of us that have long arms, Custom Sport Sleeves will make the sunblock sleeves to your measurements.


----------



## DavidsonDuke (Sep 12, 2006)

I can get a third-degree burn in about 10 minutes in July. I wear a Halo skull cap under my helmet, put sunscreen on face, ears, neck and legs, and I wear a long sleeve compression shirt under my jersey. My understanding is that there color has no real effect on the "hotness" of fabric (witness the many protour teams wearing black), so I usually opt for a black compression shirt. Works for me.


----------



## Clipped_in (May 5, 2011)

jwp3476 said:


> I have had issues with sunscreen over the years and have now gone to white sunscreen sleeves from Custom Sport Sleeves. They may feel hot when you put them on but the perspiration is kept in the sleeves and evaporates from there. My test is how wet my gloves get. They get wringing wet with sunscreen but only damp with the sleeves.


I would think that the evaporative effect (cooling) is more pronounced in a dry climate moreso that in a humid one.


----------



## thenomad (Dec 14, 2009)

red hair, green eyes and freckles here, I can burn in minutes. I do the sunscreen thing religiously but sweat is my enemy. I have salt grains on me after a two hour ride. 
Not having to slather on sunscreen would be great so I'm going to jump on a set for arms and maybe even for legs. The only time I got a burn on the legs was a century in death valley, but I do have a nice cycling short tan I've cultivated.


----------



## SpencerM (Dec 5, 2007)

I wear my black sleeves in the 105* Texas summer and am still alive.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

SpencerM said:


> I wear my black sleeves in the 105* Texas summer and am still alive.


but it would feel like 98 if you had white ones


----------



## stumpbumper (Jan 22, 2011)

Back at the beginning of this thread someone mentioned the Pearl Izumi arm coolers being on sale at Running Warehouse and I want to thank them for that tip because the company has been incredible to deal with. First of all, they shipped my order second-day UPS at no charge. Included in the package was a prepaid UPS shipping label for use in returning for exchange or refund. The size Medium I specified turned out to be too small so I exchanged them for size Large. They paid all shipping including return of the replacement coolers. Great company :thumbsup:

I purchased one pair each of black and white coolers and I'll be darned if I can tell any difference in comfort between the two colors at temps approaching 100 degrees. I have also tried starting with the coolers dry and with them soaking wet in cold water and the latter works somewhat better but not a lot.

Here is a quick link to Running Warehouse. 

http://www.runningwarehouse.com/descpage-PISS.html#


----------



## DavidsonDuke (Sep 12, 2006)

ziscwg said:


> but it would feel like 98 if you had white ones


Negligible effect with fabric like that. You'd think this would be commonly known since cyclists have been wearing black shorts for decades.


----------



## siclmn (Feb 7, 2004)

A +1 on the PI sun sleeves. I just tested mine today and even though it was only 75 I felt cool all day. I was the only one in the group of 20 that had arm coolers on. They all had shiny arms as they rode.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

Temps hit 121F today so I left the compression shirt at home. I may be brave enough to try it tomorrow. If it doesn't work you won't be hearing from me again.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

DavidsonDuke said:


> Negligible effect with fabric like that. You'd think this would be commonly known since cyclists have been wearing black shorts for decades.


True, but shorts don't see a whole lot of sun exposure because you upper body covers them. The jersey get hit all on the back. I can feel the difference in blk vs white jerseys in the direct sun (same brand, same model). I switch jerseys in the middle of one of those out and back rides on the flat with zero wind and 85 deg. I could tell the difference on my shoulders.

It's just my observed opinion there. However, I pulled my notes from a heat training seminar I took 3 years ago and the gal who does research into all this stated "the lighter color, the better off you'll be"


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

I ride all summer with a long sleeve compression layer as my base.. I wear a white one and my arms always feel cool. I wore a dark one I had the other day on a whim and it was noticeably warmer than the white top.


----------



## Brick Tamland (Mar 31, 2006)

Get one of these in white:


----------



## gyllborgm (Aug 12, 2008)

*PI Sun sleeves*

Currently using PI sun sleeves, they do look silly but I'm on some medication that makes me sensitive to sun exposure. Also using one size larger as leg sleeves.


----------



## DavidsonDuke (Sep 12, 2006)

Do you think these teams are put their riders at a disadvantage by putting them in black jerseys for hot summer riding?


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

DavidsonDuke said:


> Do you think these teams are put their riders at a disadvantage by putting them in black jerseys for hot summer riding?


Well, their uniforms are chosen for them by their sponsors. What can't be denied is the scientific fact that dark colors absorb more and reflect less radiant energy from the sun. White, which technically isn't a color, reflects all colors in the spectrum. Black, also not a color, absorbs all light waves in the spectrum. The more energy reflected the cooler you stay, and of course, the opposite is also true. The difference depends on the amount of solar radiation available, so on a clear day the difference may be more dramatic than a cloudy day. This is not conjecture. This is provable, measurable fact.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Cervelo Test Team switched to a mostly white jersey design for the summer races, including TdF.

I tried wearing the white arm coolers on a century ride in full sun and 80-90 degrees. I was glad to have them for the sun/wind protection, I couldn't resist pulling them down on the climbs to get better cooling. Similarly I always unzip my jersey on hot climbs. I suspect that I don't sweat enough to get the evaporative cooling going with the arm coolers.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

> _Do you think these teams are put their riders at a disadvantage by putting them in black jerseys for hot summer riding? _


NB the Sky jersey has a white panel on the back. And look at the white jersey Garmin switched to for the Tour itself, replacing the mostly black jersey they had before.

FWIW I wore my fredly Sky jersey this morning in 45C. It was fine. The most important feature for me when it gets really toasty is a full zip. I've yet to try my compression jersey in this heat as my washing machine is now on the fritz and getting my Icelandic maidens to handwash sunscreen out of white clothes is a PITA.


----------



## DavidsonDuke (Sep 12, 2006)

Mr. Versatile,

The entire discussion has been predicated on the fact that black absorbs and white reflects light. That's never been at issue. The question is how that "fact" relates to cycling clothing and whether or not there is a significant difference in the heat that the rider experiences. 

I had forgotten that sky had the white back, and Cervelo did have white kits as well. 

I still contend that the effect, if any, is much less than would think from a simple stating of the "fact": http://msgboard.snopes.com/cgi-bin/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic;f=42;t=000248;p=0
http://www.ehow.com/facts_7444990_wearing-black-warmer-wearing-white_.html


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

DavidsonDuke said:


> Mr. Versatile,
> 
> The entire discussion has been predicated on the fact that black absorbs and white reflects light. That's never been at issue. The question is how that "fact" relates to cycling clothing and whether or not there is a significant difference in the heat that the rider experiences.
> 
> ...


I understand what you're saying & I can agree with it if there's objective proof. What people feel or sense is frequently not the truth. If the two of us were sitting side by side in an air conditioned room I might perceive the room to be cooler than you or vise versa.

OOPS! Sorry, I pushed the submit button before checking out your links.

After checking them out my opinion that the scientific facts show that lighter colors are cooler than darker colors remains unchanged. Neither post submits any objective evidence that black is as cool as white. On the contrary, they support the theory that black *IS* indeed hotter than white. One post states there's a 17% difference between white and black and a 7% difference between white & khaki. There is a lot of discussion that is subjective "feel" by various people, which doesn't necessarily hold true. As to the argument that it depends on the fit of the clothing, e.g., looser or tighter. one statement says that looser black clothing might be cooler that tighter white fabric. That's hardly an apples to apples test. If that's true wouldn't looser white clothing be cooler than looser black clothing? Even the statement by the Illinois State University Physics Department describes the phenomenon that allows the loose black robes worn by Bedouin tribesmen to stay as cool as possible in the desert. The black robes absorb heat and become much warmer than the tribesman's body temperature. Heat rises, drawing body heat off with it and sending it out the top of the robes while pulling cooler air in through the bottom. Accordingly, black robes are more efficient at helping them stay cool. While very interesting this theory still doesn't present any objective evidence. In (pun intended) _"light"_ of their lack of objective evidence it's just a theory. Even if this was proved to be true it would still have to be tested against white to see if there was a difference. My second thought about this is that this is a cycling forum & according to your own statement cycling clothing certainly isn't constructed in this manner.

I'll stand by what I said until proved wrong.


----------



## MinnBobber (May 21, 2009)

to complicate the discussion, I recently bought a black jersey made form "Black Ice" fabric or something close to that. 
Anybody have this? Does it work?
Material with jersey indicated their tests showed it really does work as advertised.


----------



## stumpbumper (Jan 22, 2011)

According to the below report, white is more comfortable to wear but black offers more protection from UVA/UVB rays which cause skin cancer. So pick your color based on which is more important to you. 

White is the be-all and end-all of heat-repelling colors, but not so great for sun protection. With this light color, lots of sun gets in. Still, it's the most comfortable thing you can wear on a hot day if you don't want your clothing to absorb lots of heat. The sun's UV rays will penetrate white and light clothing pretty easily, so it's a good idea to wear a sunscreen along with your whites.

While light colors are resistant to gathering heat, black colors provide better protection fro the sun's UV rays. This makes black and other dark colors an excellent choice for sunblocking power. Unfortunately, black does attract heat, so you'll probably be the most comfortable wearing black on days that are sunny but not so warm. Alternately, wear light, cool colors, but protect yourself with a black brimmed hat or parasol.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

MinnBobber said:


> to complicate the discussion, I recently bought a black jersey made form "Black Ice" fabric or something close to that.
> Anybody have this? Does it work?
> Material with jersey indicated their tests showed it really does work as advertised.


Black ice is scary. My suggestion is not to wear this. Not only is it way too slippery, but It's also invisible therefore giving you the appearance of riding naked. In addition you might also get frostbite from having it next to your skin.


----------



## rcjunkie3000 (Sep 5, 2009)

*Arm coolers*

+1 on the arm coolers in the heat and sun. On very hot days I wet my arm coolers and Headsweats. It provides supercooling for a few minutes.

I own both the white Craft arm coolers and Pearl Izumi coolers.

I like having to to use less sun screen and now I can even out my tan lines.

Craft arm coolers fold super small. They are very lightweight but tend to be short when using race cut jerseys.

Pearl Izumi coolers are longer. They are a bit bulkier and heavier. I use them for my commutes in the car.


----------

